# Tensaw River Bass Help



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm getting ready to start bass fishing Tensaw River. I usually make trips to fish places like Millers Ferry, Lake Martin, Demopolis, etc. but it's hard for me to get away from the house for the weekend now and I've got to start fishing closer to the house. I've only fished there once and that was in the heat of the summer this year and I was able to catch a few fish but didn't really do that great. If anyone has any tips or starting locations that would be very much appreciated. I'm not looking for your honey-hole - just a good place to start. I'll be launching at Cliffs Landing off of 225 since it is only about 35 minutes from the house. Thanks for the info!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wasn't going to reply, cause I didn't go to Tensaw in 2011 due to my deployment, but in 2010, we caught them quite well year round in ***** Lake, and you will be right across from it when you launch from Cliff's. Make sure you got a good crankbait and a Biffle Bug handy and you should be ok.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

lots of fish to be caught from cliffs. like the above post, they can be caught in ***** lake ( i think it is named something else now), tensaw lake, douglass, just got to get after em..


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. Hopefully I'll be able to get on em. I've heard nothing but good things about tensaw so inhope they are right.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> lots of fish to be caught from cliffs. like the above post, they can be caught in ***** lake ( i think it is named something else now), tensaw lake, douglass, just got to get after em..


Yeah, I'm not trying to offend anyone, but that was still the name of it on Google maps.


----------

